# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  L5 Syndroom door slijtage

## mantovani

wie is bekent met deze aandoening pijn in het bekkengebied met dof gevoel in delen van de benen en pijn in de onderrug uitstralen naar buik liezen ect

----------


## Agnes574

Ik herken de klachten... dof,pijnlijk,jeukend,brandend gevoel juist boven de knieën, knieën zelf die door zenuwbeschadiging 'op slot' gaan en pijnlijk zijn,rechterlies is precies altijd 'stijf' en de onderrug 'zeurt' ... 
Ze zeggen dat ik een beknelde hoofdzenuw heb door littekenweefsel naar het linkerbeen, maar het rechterbeen doet intussen evenveel pijn ...

Welke behandeling krijg jij hiervoor??
Ik ben de zenuwwortelblokkades intussen al serieus beu; 8 maart mag ik gaan vertellen dat de laatste blokkades niets hebben geholpen!!

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk hebben ze je toch niet gezegd dat je maar moet leren leven met dat syndroom??
Als ik nl het woord 'syndroom' hoor beginnen bij mij de alarmbellen al te rinkelen!!

Sterkte!!

----------


## mantovani

Ja dus wel , niet te helpen ik loop er nu 13 jaar mee en ze hebben me 12 jaar aan het lijntje gehouden en afgelopen jaar hebben ze er een naam voor ,wel zo handig weet ik ook een keer waar ik aan toe ben,

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben zelf zeer bang dat ik ook een 'chronische diagnose' ga krijgen... dit wil ik écht niet; ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ik nog gelukkig kan zijn met zoveel pijn iedere dag!!

De pijn word ook steeds erger en verpreid zich inmiddels ook naar het rechterbeen;
Hopelijk krijg ik 8 maart meer duidelijkheid en kunnen/willen ze een plan opstellen om me van de pijn af te helpen of het in ieder geval draaglijk te maken ...

Mantovani; ik leef enorm met je mee; moet een kwelling zijn zo te moeten leven.. zit je aan de pijnstilling??
Ik ben gestopt met de zenuwontspanners (deed niets), maar moet wel iedere dag 10 tot 20mg OxyContin nemen om door m'n dag te komen, alsook spierontspanners (maar das meer voor m'n rug > hypertonie (overdreven spierspanning) door m'n CVS/Fybro.

Nu moet ik tot 8 maart ook ontstekingsremmers nemen; ene week diclofenac en andere week Brexine ... zou liever niets van die meds nemen, maar ja; dan zijn m'n dagen niet 'leefbaar'.

Sterkte Mantovani ... als ik jou was zou ik blijven 'pushen' voor behandelingen... baten ze niet, schaden ze ook niet!!
Ik laat me niet 'uitbehandeld' verklaren.. ik blijf strijden voor mezelf en voor een draaglijk leven ... ze kennen me dan ook zéér goed op de afdelingen Orthopedie en de Pijnkliniek van het UZ Gent (die meid met haar grote bek, die altijd véél te veel vragen stelt en niet akkoord gaat met; leer er maar mee leven!!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Agnes574

> Ja dus wel , niet te helpen ik loop er nu 13 jaar mee en ze hebben me 12 jaar aan het lijntje gehouden en afgelopen jaar hebben ze er een naam voor ,wel zo handig weet ik ook een keer waar ik aan toe ben,


Slijtage ... kunnen ze je zenuwbanen écht niet 'ontlasten' middels inspuitingen of een medische ingreep????

----------


## Agnes574

Mantovani;
Wil je mij vertellen welke behandelingen jij allemaal al hebt gehad??

Is er geen mogelijkheid tot cortisonen-inspuitingen, zenuwwortelblokkades, medische ingrepen (vastzetten L5, discusprothese, vervanging van een ander stuk??)
Die artsen doen daar zo ontzettend moeilijk over... opereren is altijd de allerlaatste oplossing en daar durven niet veel artsen zich aan te wagen...

Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------

